# 2004 crew cab F250 build log



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Doing one part at a time but at least I have some pics to start showing.
Here's the truck....which is getting redone also, has new wheels and is getting shaved and repainted during all this also.









Starting with the a-pillar build....
Mocking stuff up.








Epoxied together and glassed into place.








Some smoothing and sanding.








Wrapped in super stretchy black lycra.








Some installed pics.
















Covers installed.
















And from the back seat.









Stay tuned....gonna run wiring and install the rest of the mids and amps this weekend.


----------



## JediMentality (May 7, 2008)

Ughh... I love your truck


----------



## low2001gmc (Aug 27, 2008)

very nice pods.....gotta sound super nice.....where in texas you at?


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Houston area.


----------



## joh408 (Nov 3, 2010)

That is an awesome truck. Can't wait to see everything you are doing to it


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Weekend updates. As you can tell I'm not going for outlandish...just as clean of an install as I can build without being overly obtrusive.
Got the new carpet in and seats reupholstered....had to get the back seat in to mount the amp rack.
Here it is wired up but not muunted or amps screwed down yet.

























Got the door pods done....didn't take many pics but I basically just shaped them out of a piece of 3/4" MDF. The door panel is sandwiched between these and the door frame which was built out about 1 1/2" so the mid basses are mounted solid.
















It's filthy but it's coming together.









And last night I started on the sub enclosure. 1.6 cu/ft sealed. 1 1/2" front baffle. 
This will be the front center console with 5" of the factory console top grafted on to still have OEM looking storage and cup holders.


----------



## FreddieG (Apr 30, 2011)

Looking good can't wait to see more!!! Keep it up


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice. More pics of the outside? I don't see many lowered 250s.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

looking GOOOOOD bud... cant wait to take a listen one day.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Looks good. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## SSCustoms (Oct 16, 2008)

Beautiful truck! Looking forward to the updates.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice build, clean and simple...two thumbs up... more pics please


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

SouthSyde said:


> looking GOOOOOD bud... cant wait to take a listen one day.


Man...I need some serious tuning help here locally. Any plans for a meet any time soon?

Can't load pics tonight...but it's essentially done. Everything functions...trying to figure out why the sub amp fuse keeps getting hot and blowing and all 3 amps are getting super hot. I'll figure it out somehow...


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

what fuse are you using for your 1000/1? my local shop had sold me 80 amp fuses and they kept popping. i put in a 100 amp and it hasn't gone once


----------



## Team Nemesis Scott (Jul 18, 2011)

A-pillers and amp rack turned out nice.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

MTopper said:


> what fuse are you using for your 1000/1? my local shop had sold me 80 amp fuses and they kept popping. i put in a 100 amp and it hasn't gone once


The biggest I had was a 60 amp left over from my last install. Kinda forgot to grab some 100's...I'll be doing that tomorrow. 
When yours popped were they hotter than hell?


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

my amps get cooking in the summer pretty bad when i had the false floor installed. i know have a new setup in the trunk of my blazer where the amps are an inch away from my rear seats and 4 inches from my sub box. they stay pretty cool even when at full tilt while driving on the freeway and demoing my system for people who want system installs


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

Very nice lookin truck bro !!! Awseome system !!!

My amps get warm too under the rear seats ... I usually turn my air conditioner to bi level and the rear floor vents shoot some air back there and helps some ... maybe an idea for ya ...


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Very straightforward & clean looking, but obviously high quality work. Nice job.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks
I wish I had nicer stuff to work with like a table saw, router...stuff like that. 
I'm stuck with a skill saw, jig saw and a grinder though. lol
It's not perfect...but I can say I did 100% of it myself.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Where at in houston are you located.. I am out in Cypress. If you need help I got alott of tools and things to help with tuning.. Let me know if you are interested... I am really interested in how you are going to put in cup holders...

I also wanna see how that black lycra turned out in person looks awsome


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm just past you off 290. More like Waller. 
I need all the tuning help I can get. Southsyde is in that area too...hoping to meet up with him soon and let him do some tweaking. 

The console top was coming along nicely, I got it cut right but it's just too damned tall on top of this enclosure. I need to take another 1 1/2" of so off the console then build another enclosure about 2" shorter and 2" longer. Think I'm gonna glass the next one together and wrap the whole thing in vinyl. The factory plastic top sitting on a faltered enclosure just didn't look right.


----------



## strokin340 (Jul 31, 2008)

Beautiful rig - I got an f250 crew cab 4x4 also. Love the door pods - simple and clean.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

UNBROKEN said:


> I'm just past you off 290. More like Waller.
> I need all the tuning help I can get. Southsyde is in that area too...hoping to meet up with him soon and let him do some tweaking.
> 
> The console top was coming along nicely, I got it cut right but it's just too damned tall on top of this enclosure. I need to take another 1 1/2" of so off the console then build another enclosure about 2" shorter and 2" longer. Think I'm gonna glass the next one together and wrap the whole thing in vinyl. The factory plastic top sitting on a faltered enclosure just didn't look right.


Im actually further away... but we can meet up at matts house.


----------



## madmaxz (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey man awesome looking truck! if at all possible could you post up some more pics of how you did the mids in the doors through the door panel? i love it! would look awesome in my f250 instead of the flimsy 1/4 mdf i used to keep the mids behind the panel. i deff need todo something better with these jbl c608 mids with 300watts each


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

truck looks great. I have not seen very many lowered F250's. Great stance and the install is looking good as well. Where is the sub going? In the arm rest? What hood is that on the truck?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

SUB... scribed.


----------



## strokin340 (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah - you need to pop that hood and take a pic... I wonder if is has a straight six in it...looking at that Big C on the grill...


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

It has an 03 common rail Cummins in it. 
Fully built motor, twin CP3's, 100% over injectors, 62/71/14 over a billet S478 plus plenty of other stuff along with a full billet 48RE trans. 
Makes close to 900 at the wheels on fuel only. Haven't used the nitrous yet. 
I'm one of the founders of Competition Diesel Forums so fast diesels are my first love.


----------



## Midwestrider (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice rig and install thus far. Very interested in seeing the finished center console.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

UNBROKEN said:


> It has an 03 common rail Cummins in it.
> Fully built motor, twin CP3's, 100% over injectors, 62/71/14 over a billet S478 plus plenty of other stuff along with a full billet 48RE trans.
> Makes close to 900 at the wheels on fuel only. Haven't used the nitrous yet.
> I'm one of the founders of Competition Diesel Forums so fast diesels are my first love.


 How about a Duramax, Allison and Banks


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

A1000 .....got to love it


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's an underhood shot:









And a view from the driver seat at all the crap I try to keep track of:


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

UNBROKEN said:


> ...62/71/14 over a billet S478 plus plenty of other stuff...


Huh? What's that mean in English? hehehe

The first time I ever saw a fast diesel truck I was at Lapeer Dragway and he was up right after I got back to the pits. He revved it up and black smoke just BILLOWED out of it, before he ripped off a 12.80 in the quarter.

It was a Chevy (or might have been a GMC) crewcab. I've always been impressed since...

Used to work at a VW parts place where we had a few guys ran WVO in their rabbits and golfs...always smelled like french fries. 

Jay


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

LOL...that means I compound a 62mm turbo with a 78mm turbo. Or....I run a decent size turbo along with a pretty large turbo to get the cfm I need to clean up the fuel I have.
I've run in the 11's on street tires with smaller injectors and only 1 injection pump. It would probably go mid 11's now with traction. As it sits it'll just spin the tires at anything under 50 mph.


----------



## strokin340 (Jul 31, 2008)

Love that motor pic... nothing like a cummins swap to get that high horsepower. Too bad Ford had Cummins to begin with... I bet it is a beast...at launch.. Do you go to any big events at Houston Raceway Park.. Would mind seeing it in action...


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I do but I don't really run it anymore. I co-drive another diesel drag truck for a friend so if I'm there it's generally running that.
That being a back halved 2008 Ford Ranger on 33 10.5W's with a twin turbo 6.0 Powerstroke on 2 stages of nitrous...it's more fun than my truck. lol

Here's that one:


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Haha I saw that underhood shot and I had to a doubletake. wtf a cummins? lol I've never seen that.

What transmission is it?

How do you deal with the loud exhaust when you're trying to listen to the stereo? I really want to lift my truck and put some mud tires on it but I just don't wanna hear the tires like I did in my last truck.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Tons of sound deadening inside to quiet it down and 2 mufflers in the exhaust keep it pretty quiet. 
And I run a Dodge 48RE trans.


----------



## strokin340 (Jul 31, 2008)

Now that is sick - a diesel Ford Ranger...I bet that puts down some numbers...


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

We're still working the bugs out of it...but it's north of 1000 hp and weighs about 4000lbs so it has potential once we get the suspension dialed in. 
It's only cutting like 1.40 60 foots. We'd like to see some 1.20's out of it and some single digit passes.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

I love the truck!! So cool, I love seeing new body style heavy duty trucks getting the sport truck style. I want to see how this console turns out.


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

What kinda torque are the ranger and 250 puttin down?


----------



## mrfreeze (Jun 7, 2011)

Nice looking build


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

toylocost said:


> What kinda torque are the ranger and 250 puttin down?


The Ranger should be in the 17-1800 range and my F250 is 15-1600. 
Depends on the dyno and the day.


----------



## CHEMMINS (Mar 7, 2011)

Just flipping through truck builds and came across this. Looks great. How did it look when finished? 

I am a member of compd as well. Same user. I will be posting my stereo build on my 07 Megacab 5.9 soon as I get it finished. Then the power mods will start.


----------



## madmaxz (Feb 11, 2009)

I just started a project modeled after what unbroken did in the doors. So far so good!! Not done yet need to glass to the plastic . I wanted to do the 4" mid and tweets in the a piller but it's so tight since I have 4 gauges on the drivers side. And this was my first big audio project.


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

Keep the pics coming!


----------

